
Most popular Brazilian projects on GitHub - tggran
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/most-popular-brazilian-projects-on-github-3d89823547bf
======
Bino
So “meta projects” are now the most popular ones. It may reflect the non-
developer mainstream who just found GitHub...

